# What is the most popular brand of Motorhome?



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Was at the Peterborough show at the weekend and always amazed at the different makes of van around. 

What do you drive - vote now...

I've probably missed some makes!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am not sure what you are trying to achieve with this poll?

And if you posted it on other forums, e.g. wildcamping, you might get entirely different results.

Also manufacturers cover a range of models, which may, or may not, include amongst other categories: panel vans, coachbuilts, 'A' Class, low profile etc.

Geoff


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Its just a bit of sunny Tuesday afternoon fun and curiosity.

I haven't asked what type or category, just the manufacturer's brand.

Not posting anywhere else. Just here. I'm only a member here. I'm sure the result here will be similar to other broad forums with similar numbers of members.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I voted Pilote as you have no Frankia.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

If you go to the top menu and select Discussion/Forum Add ons/Group Memberships you can see exactly how many members have each make of motorhome.

Kev


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not voting cos you've got no Frankia! 

Steve


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

WildThingsKev said:


> If you go to the top menu and select Discussion/Forum Add ons/Group Memberships you can see from the drop down menu exactly how many members have each make of motorhome.
> 
> Kev


Ah! Interesting!

But then I noticed I wasn't represented in the Frankia owners bit, and needed to join. So it only really gives you a list of those on the site who have delved around in the sub menus, found the group and then opted in.

Shame there's not an automatic listing. Might be helpful?

Steve


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Though I should add that is just members who have "signed up" to a group membership.

You could do it the long way by searching the complete members list, should keep you busy for a few more sunny afternoons!

Kev

Steve; typed at the same time. Yes a bit further down that list is the membership page and for Rapido it gives 1130 owners compared to 38 signed up to the Group.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry, I knew I would upset someone(s). I realised I missed it off but you cannot edit a poll as you can a normal post after posting. My list was just from the ones I remembered from the weekend.

I missed off VW, Carthago, Frankia, Eldiss and probably a few others.

I looked at the list someone mentioned from the top menu. Those appear to be group memberships and there less than 1% of members who have declared a preference. I don't expect there are 86000+ paying or active members anyway! Let see how the results match up.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

WildThingsKev said:


> If you go to the top menu and select Discussion/Forum Add ons/Group Memberships you can see exactly how many members have each make of motorhome.
> 
> Kev


Certainly does not show how many members have each make of motorhome.
The list shows more Hymer owners than Swift Group owners, that is highly unlikely. It also shows 80000+ users who have not joined a manufacturer group.
Gerry


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

See my later post. Go to Discussion/Forum Add ons/ Memberlist then insert a motorhome make and you get the membership total.

Kev


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The question is "What is the most popular .......................". So I chose the one which seems to me to be most popular.

If I had been asked "Which do you like best" or "Which do you think is the best" my answer would have been different.

Based on reading this and other forums the answer to the question asked seems to me to be Hymer. Popularity is not a measure of quality or functionality and surely must mean the same as Which is the Best Selling ...........?

Hymer must be close to the best selling brand in Europe judging by the number we see and by the same criteria Autotrail must have it in the UK.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

And to think that I get asked if I am bored when I put similar rubbish on . :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Self build is there, Star man


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Trigano


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Not sure I understand the point of the question. Isn't type more important?

We are happy with our Adria Twin, but mainly because it's a PVC.


----------

